# D&D 4th Ed: Online Group looking for more



## Heir Raktus (Oct 31, 2010)

I am a semi-new DM with a small group that is looking for two more interested players. Primarily a learner group for new players as well, we have begun a low level campaign and would like to try and make a full group for our adventures.

We play over OpenRPG and use skype during our sessions. No real requirements to join, other than meshing well with everyone, but being new helps. If interested reply here or IM me on Skype (HeirRaktus).

We usually meet up on the weekdays, weekends are not off limits, it's just that we don't limit when. Theres that and three of our members are European and two of us are American. So our game tends to take place closer to 1-3 EST.


----------



## packetpirate (Nov 9, 2010)

So Saturdays from 1-3 PM EST?
I'd be interested. I currently play D&D Encounters at the local comic shop on Wednesdays, but I'm getting tired of my group. We have a Sorcerer whose friendly fire is becoming too frequent, and the DM seems to like picking on me.
Do you have need of a Rogue? Do you have any houserules?
Do you RP a lot, or are you mostly action?


----------



## Nollid (Nov 9, 2010)

sounds cool.I dont have much experience,other than forgotten realms books.Ive played a few times and Ill try to play a character that will compliment the party


----------

